# A few of mine



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a few pics of some of my animals 
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Very nice indeed stu

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

richardhind said:


> Very nice indeed stu
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, can’t wait to see more pictures of yours-and hopefully some litter pics soon too


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

